# GM V12 Setup



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey guys; do any of you tell me the correct setup procedure for a GM V12 ESC? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's GM website where you can download setup etc:::::::http://www.gm-racing.de/index2.htm


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*GM website*

Thanks for the info on the GM website. Any idea how I can get the English version? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

the gm is a one touch that should be easy? Hit the button pull full throtal let the light come on and then full brake let the light come on than netural and that should be it that is what i did with mine.

Brandon


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks, Brandon!*

Thanks for the info, Brandon. I'll try it. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok let me know if it works for u if not i can find out!!

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ernie did that work for you


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Instructions for GM V12 XC*

Nope; it didn't work. I'm lost. I pushed buttons; help the SET button down; pushed and released it; tried brakes first; accelerate first; for nearly an hour. The rear wheels don't spin; although they were spinning slowly with no throttle input, before I tried to set it up. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would give horizon hobbies a call they would know i dont know the number but go to yahoo and type in horizon hobbies and go to there website and get a number and call them and tell them your problem. they should be able to help you out. hope this helps 


brandon


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tip. I'll try it. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem just like to help out best i can.

Brandon Snyder


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ernie p. did you ever try horizon and did you have any luck?

Brandon


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Gm V12*

Brandon; I had a few friends try to set it up. We finally decided it has to go to the factory for repair. When I send it, I'll ask for a copy of the setup instructions. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah mine also has to go back it took a big crap on me my car hit the wall and broke my bumper and the spedo was smokeing! let me know how you make out.

Brandon


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*GM ESC's*

Brandon; sorry to hear about your ESC. They tand to do strange things after a side trip into the wall, I'm told. I'll keep you posted on how the repair wroks out. I also have a V4 that needs a new switch; so it's time to get in touch with GM. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok i hope everything goes ok!!

Brandon


----------

